# White paws in 1 month puppies



## alonso92 (Dec 26, 2014)

Hello, my friend's female german shepherd gave birth to puppies with white patch on their 4 paws. The patches Do not take on the full paw but a part of it.
Is it a normal case in purebred line?
Thanks


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

yes, purebred German Shepherds can have white toes.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

if _all_ the puppies had them on _all_ four paws I'd probably raise a brow, but otherwise as stated above... yes, white toes as well as chest patches are not uncommon in PB and typically become less prominent as they age. sometimes fading completely.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Russell's litter had some puppies with white toes. They are from my champion girl. All the white disappeared as they got older.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Every GSD puppy I've had came with some white on their paws and usually a little dot of white on their chest... almost as if they were not quite "finished yet" but oh well - time to get born These always went away by the time they were 4-6 mos old.

I imagine this would be hard to explain to potential adopters... there must be some documentation somewhere online that discusses this and it's not to worry.


----------



## Haystack (May 29, 2016)

My puppy is 11 weeks, and he has white toes, at only 11 weeks, they're starting to fade slowly, the breeder is a champion breeder and has been breeding for over 30 yrs.

So yes, it's common for puppies to be born with white toes and like others have said, white patches in the chest area. My friend owned a rich bi-color GSD (all black, tanned legs) but he had a white tiny patch in the middle of his chest, that stayed though.

Even as babies though coats always change, some stay the same, most do not. My friend owns a Shiloh Shepherd and her coat changed drastically.

Not gonna lie, I'm a fan of the white toes, it's adorable.


----------

